# Using Laptop w/ USB to IDE Adapter Cable for Harddrive Work



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry if this has been covered, I did a search and did not find anything but....

Does anyone have any experience using a laptop and a "USB to IDE Adapter" cable for modifing the harddrives. I guess that you could even use the adapter with you desktop PC instead of opening the case. It just seems a little more simple to me than opening the case on my PC, which is a bear to get to. I drug out 2 old PCs I had, to try to use but have not had any luck getting either of them booted up yet when it occurred to me that someone probably made the adapter, did a quick search and located 1 for <$15. Seems like it ought to do the job.

Just wanted to know if someone had tried this and it did not work before I bought the adapter.

Thanks


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

I haven't tried it, but I doubt if it would work since the commands you need to use are all expecting the disks to be on either the primary or secondary ide controllers and not on a USB port.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't see why not...if you're using the Zipper maybe you'd have to modify the install scripts to use the right /dev/whatever, but other than that it ought to work.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Right now, the Zipper gives you a choice of hda, hdb, hdc, or hdd. I'd be happy to add whatever other drive positions are needed to accommodate this in the official Zipper distribution.


----------



## TechnoRedneck (Sep 25, 2003)

Well. I have 1 ordered and when it gets here & I hook it up I'll let you know what it recoginizes it as.

Thanks

Tech? NO!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

usb-storage devices should show up as /dev/sd* -- they look like scsi disks to userspace tools.

/dev/hd{e,f,g,h} are useful for folks with pci ide controllers.

All of these depend on a linux kernel/modules that support the hardware. Also the device inodes for these devices need to be in the /dev directory. Recent linux distributions use udev for that. I haven't checked in a while, but I'm not sure that current tivo-upgrade boot iso's are up to date in this regard.


----------



## 6CKK (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can use an adaptor like this to prep a new HDD for installation in a TiVo? My factory HDD died and I'm exploring the replacement options - I'd rather not pay the premium to have a WeaKnees drive ready to drop in the box (I'd rather buy a drive and prep it myself, but I have a laptop, so I'm not sure if it will work)

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

JamieP said:


> usb-storage devices should show up as /dev/sd* -- they look like scsi disks to userspace tools.
> 
> /dev/hd{e,f,g,h} are useful for folks with pci ide controllers.
> 
> All of these depend on a linux kernel/modules that support the hardware. Also the device inodes for these devices need to be in the /dev directory. Recent linux distributions use udev for that. I haven't checked in a while, but I'm not sure that current tivo-upgrade boot iso's are up to date in this regard.


 Thanks Jamie. I'll add support for these other drive options to the Zipper script.


----------

